# Pc geht einfach aus und dann wieder an



## StefanStg (14. März 2011)

Hallo seit gut zwei bis drei wochen hab ich das Problem das wenn ich ich den Rechner hochfahre und auf Desktop bin er einfach aus geht und dann wieder Hochfährt. Er macht es nur einmal dann kann ich wieder alles machen und er geht auch wieder ohne probleme. Es ist nicht regelmässig heute war es gerade wieder und letzte woche irgentwann. Er zeigt mir dann eine Fehlermeldung an und sucht auch danach findet aber nichts. Weiß jemant was dass sein könnte. Habe win7 sp1 drauf.
Mfg 
Stefan


----------



## Painkiller (14. März 2011)

Hast du mal die Windows-Ereignisanzeige ausgelesen?

Im Grunde kann das viele Ursachen haben.

- Netzteil kann die Spannung bei Kaltstart nicht halten.
- RAM-Riegel fehlerhaft
- Board hat einen defekt
- Service Pack 1 ist schuld


----------



## Softy (14. März 2011)

Hi,

-wird der RAM im BIOS korrekt erkannt? (Spannung, CL)
-hast Du den RAM schon mit memtest überprüft? MemTest - Download - CHIP Online
-gibt es Konflikte im Gerätemanager?
-Hast Du schon mal ein CMOS-Reset gemacht? Wirkt manchmal Wunder^^
-Alle Treiber (v.a. Chipsatz) aktuell?


Grüße --- Softy


----------



## Jimini (14. März 2011)

Interessant wäre auch, was die Fehlermeldung besagt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## StefanStg (14. März 2011)

Sorry wenn ich jetz erst antworte bei meinen pc ging grad garnichts mehr win7 ist hängen geblieben und jetzt wollt ich immer mein system wieder herstellen nur des ging immer nicht jetz geht es wieder. Also hab es mit memTest probiert der sagt mein ram hat keine fehler. Mein netzteil ist eigentlich zimmlich neu daran müsste es eigentlich nicht liegen. Wo kann ich nachschauen wie er fehler heißt weil immer wenn dieße Fehlermeldung kommt geht sie sehr schnell von selber wieder weg. Am leibstens tät ich win7 wieder neu aufsätzen aber immer wenn ich Win7 neu installiert habe erkennt er meine Festplatten nicht mehr und ich muss sie erst Formatieren damit ich auf sie zugreifen kann und dann wären meine ganzen daten weg


----------



## Softy (14. März 2011)

Hi,

die Ereignisanzeige findest Du unter  Start -> Einstellungen -> Systemsteuerung -> Verwaltung -> Ereignisanzeige

Memtest sollte übrigens ein paar Stunden laufen.

Könnte auch ein Problem mit der Festplatte sein. Post mal bitte Screenshots von HD Tune, sowie von CPU-Z (Reiter CPU, Mainboard, Memory, SPD)

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## StefanStg (14. März 2011)

Hab was gefunden. Achso ok dann lass ich des heut abend noch mal laufen. Hier mal die Bilder


----------



## Softy (14. März 2011)

Ich tippe mal, dass es Probleme mit der RAM-Vollbestückung gibt. Da könnte eine Änderung der Latenzen oder eine Spannungserhöhung Abhilfe schaffen.

Da sollte mal simpel1970 drüberschauen, der hat da ziemlich viel Ahnung 

Softy


----------



## StefanStg (14. März 2011)

O  weder  da kenn ich mich garnicht aus


----------



## Softy (14. März 2011)

Keine Sorge, Simpel1970 erklärt das schon so, dass man's versteht  Aber ich kenne mit dem Sockel 1366 zuwenig aus. Laut CPU-Z hast Du doch 6x1GB RAM Riegel verbaut oder? 

Hast Du Deine Daten und Windows auf einer Platte? Da würde ich in Zukunft die Platte partitionieren, damit Du bei Bedarf Windows leichter neu installieren kannst.

Softy


----------



## StefanStg (14. März 2011)

Ja genau weil ich hatte mir damals einen rechner von media markt gekauft und ihn nach und nach umgebaut bzw aufgerüstet. Der arbeitsspeicher, meine eine HDD und mein i7 920 sind noch übrig alles andere ist neu. Ich hab win7 auf einer SDD und meine daten auf einer HDD und die Spiele auf einer anderen HDD.


----------



## Softy (14. März 2011)

StefanStg schrieb:


> Ich hab win7 auf einer SDD und meine daten auf einer HDD und die Spiele auf einer anderen HDD.



Signaturen lesen FTW^^.

Bestehen die Probleme seit der Installation vom Service Pack1? Hast Du die darauffolgenden Updates auch installiert?


----------



## simpel1970 (14. März 2011)

Hi StefanStg, deaktiviere als erstes bitte den automatischen Neustart bei Systemfehlern und schau, ob ein Bluescreen angezeigt wird. Mache ein Foto vom Bluescreen und poste es hier ins Forum.

Automatischen Neustart deaktivieren: Windows 7

Teste bitte auch, ob das Problem mit jedem RAM Kit auftritt. Also ein RAM Kit (das Neueste) ausbauen, beobachten ob der Fehler bleibt. Das Kit wieder ausbauen und das andere Kit einbauen und beobachten, ob der Fehler auftritt.

Du schreibst, dass das Problem nicht immer auftritt, und das es nach einem Neustart behoben ist. Kann es sein, dass dieses Problem ausschließlich nach einem Kaltstart auftritt (wenn der PC längere Zeit aus war)?


----------



## StefanStg (14. März 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Signaturen lesen FTW^^.
> 
> Bestehen die Probleme seit der Installation vom Service Pack1? Hast Du die darauffolgenden Updates auch installiert?


 
Hab nachgeschaut mein Pc ist von den Updates auf den neusten Stand. Jetz wo du es sagst ja ungefähr seit dem Zeitraum ist das mit Fehlerhaften hochrahren.


----------



## StefanStg (14. März 2011)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Hi StefanStg, deaktiviere als erstes bitte den automatischen Neustart bei Systemfehlern und schau, ob ein Bluescreen angezeigt wird. Mache ein Foto vom Bluescreen und poste es hier ins Forum.
> 
> Automatischen Neustart deaktivieren: Windows 7
> 
> ...


 
Also hab es jetz so eingestellt das ein bluesceen kommt. Aber kann dir erst wieder ein Bild geben wenn es passiert und das weiß ich icht das ist immer unregelmäßig. Ja es kommt immer wenn ich den Pc das erste mal starte. Heute z.B. .Ggestern wie ich ihn hochgefahren war es nicht. Das passiert wirklich nur einmal die woche ungefähr. Kann es auch sein das es immer kommt wenn ich ein Back pu machen will ich ha es bei mir so eingestellt das er es jeden montag macht. Muss ich mal schauen auf es nächsten montag auch ist.


----------



## simpel1970 (14. März 2011)

Am Backup wird es vermutlich eher nicht liegen. Was für ein Backup Programm nutzt du?


----------



## Softy (14. März 2011)

Testweise könntest Du auch das Service Pack 1 deinstallieren, unter Programme und Funktionen --> installierte Updates anzeigen --> Service Pack für Windows deinstallieren.

Aber erst würde ich einen Bluescreen abwarten und diesen hier posten.

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## StefanStg (14. März 2011)

Ich nimm des programm von windows Sichern und wieder herstellen. Ja ok dann warte ich ab bi der bluecreen wieder kommt und lade ein bild hoch.


----------



## simpel1970 (14. März 2011)

Ok, dann schau ma mal. Das mit dem ServicePack würde ich aber im Hinterkopf behalten.


----------



## StefanStg (16. März 2011)

Jetz hatte ich das problem wieder ich hatte den Rechner an und wollte in Facebook gehen und auf einmal hatte ich einen schwarzen Bildschirm und ist nach ca 10 sec. wieder hochgefahren. Heute war der Pc aber schon warm also kann es nicht am Kaltstart liegen. Er war schon gut 2 Stunden an. Einen Bluecreen hatte ich leider nicht deswegen konnte ich kein bild machen. Hab nur 2 Bilder von den Fehler wo er anzeigt.


----------



## StefanStg (16. März 2011)

Jetz hatte ich das nächste problem meine ganzen desktopverknüpfungen konnte ich nicht mehr anglicken und mein rechtglick ging auch nicht mehr ich glaub win7 hat bei mir einen richtig großen fehler mit vista hatte ich nie probleme


----------



## simpel1970 (17. März 2011)

Das liegt nicht am Betriebssystem. Insbes. der letzte Bluescreen (Stop 0x124) lässt auf ein Hardwareproblem schließen.

Was für ein Netzteil ist eingebaut? Grafikkarte ist korrekt am Netzteil angeschlossen (2x6-pin), keine Wackler?

Baue ein RAM Kit aus und lasse den Rechner mit nur 3x1GB RAM laufen (beide Kits einzeln testen).


----------



## StefanStg (17. März 2011)

Als Netzteil habe ich ein enermax Modu 87+ 700 Watt. OK des hört sich schon mal gut an das das Betriebssystem keinen Fehler hat ich schaun dann mal nach wenn ich daheim bin. Bin noch auf der Arbeit


----------



## simpel1970 (17. März 2011)

Nicht, dass wir uns falsch verstehen. Mit dem Betriebssystem meinte ich, dass Win7 grundsätzlich nicht für diese Fehler veramtwortlich ist. Ein sonstiges Softwareproblem (z.B. Treiberkonflikit) ist nicht ganz ausgeschlossen.

Ein Hardwareproblem wäre aber zunächst wahrscheinlicher.


----------



## StefanStg (17. März 2011)

hab jetz alle Stecker Nachkontrolliert sind keine locker. Hab auch drei meiner Ram riegen rausgebaut und jetz steht nicht 3gb sondern nur 2gb eingebaut sind. Also müsste der Ram Defekt sein oder


----------



## simpel1970 (17. März 2011)

Wäre eine mögliche Erklärung. Wie sieht es aus, wenn du die anderen drei RAM Riegel einbaust?


----------



## StefanStg (17. März 2011)

Also hab jetz mal wieder alle drinn und dann zeigt er auf einmal nur 4 gb an ich probier jetz noch mal ein wenig rumm


----------



## StefanStg (17. März 2011)

Jetz hab ich mal alle Riegel aus und eingebaut. Und jetz zeigt er wieder alle sechs Riegel an bzw 6gb. An meinen Mainboard sind led eingebaut und die haben die ganze Zeit beim Arbeitsspeicher rot geleuchtet jetz ist es weg. Vill war auch ein Riegel nicht gescheid drinnen. Aber wie ich getestet habe kam auch wieder das problem das er hochgefahen ist und dann gleich wieder runter. Habe dann den Ram Riegel ausgebaut und die anderen Getestet und zum schluss wie ich alle hatte hab ich den kaputten wieder eingebaut aber wo anders und jetz wird er angezeigt und es blinkt kein rotes licht. Was kann das sein.


----------



## Joel-92 (17. März 2011)

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem auch mal. 
Der PC hat gestartet, dann nach ein paar Minuten Bildschirm schwarz und Neustart.

Die Fehlerursache war, dass der CPU-Lüfter sich gelockert hatte und die CPU überhitzt ist (durch die Überhitzung der Neustart).
Neue Wärmeleitpaste und den Lüfter befestigen hat das Problem dann behoben.


----------



## StefanStg (18. März 2011)

Also am Ram müsster es auch nicht liegen weil heute früh ist es wieder passiert hab ich keine ahnung mehr. Danke für den Tipp Joel-92 aber meine Temperaturen sind im Ilde auf 30-36°C und beim Spielen so bei 45°C dann müsste es ja beim Spielen auch sein oder war das bei dir nicht so?


----------



## Softy (18. März 2011)

Ich würde als nächstes mal das Service Pack1 deinstallieren.

Softy


----------



## simpel1970 (18. März 2011)

Hast du es denn mal nur mit dem zweiten RAM Kit getestet?


----------



## StefanStg (18. März 2011)

Ich Hab alle getestet bei manchen ist er Garnicht gestartet und wenn ich z.b. Drei rein Hab dann hat er nur zwei angezeigt ja wenn ich daheim bin deinstalliere ich mal sp1


----------



## simpel1970 (18. März 2011)

Falls es nach der Deinstallation von SP1 nicht besser wird (die Bootprobleme haben ja nichts mit dem Betriebssystem zu tun), mache ein Foto vom Bios Menü "Extreme Tweaker" (bzw. mehrere Fotos, da auf einem Foto nicht alle Einstellungen gezeigt werden können). Hier werden die anliegenden Spannungen angezeigt und können dort auch geändert werden. Insbes. kann es sein, dass wir etwas an der DRAM- und QPI Spannung drehen müssen.

Alternativ könnten auch zunächst die RAM Timings auf CL9 Latenzen erhöht werden...schau ma mal.


----------



## StefanStg (18. März 2011)

Sorry das jetz erst wieder schreibe musste noch Arbeiten. Also hab jetz SP1 Deinstalliert mal schauen auf es daran liegt. Wenn es wirklich daran liegen sollte kann ich dann niemehr SP1 installieren? Was mich auch wundert wie ich gestern die Rams getestet habe hat er mal statt 3gb 2 angezeigt oder statt 4gb 3gb und jetz werden wieder alle Angezeigt. Vill ist das Mainboardt kaputt.


----------



## Joel-92 (18. März 2011)

Deine Temperaturen sind im grünen Bereich! 
Bei mir ist es immer aufgetreten, sobald der Prozessor nur zu ein paar Prozent für wenige Minuten ausgelastet war. 
Dann ein Plötzlicher Neustart und dann wieder der gleiche Fehler, sobald der Prozessor wieder für ein paar Minuten belastet wurde.
Belaste mal deine CPU mit z.B. Prime95 und schau mal ob der Fehler dann auftritt.


----------



## simpel1970 (21. März 2011)

StefanStg schrieb:


> Also hab jetz SP1 Deinstalliert mal schauen auf es daran liegt. Wenn es wirklich daran liegen sollte kann ich dann niemehr SP1 installieren?


 
Wenn du das SP1 über die Updates installiert hast, würde ich -sofern nun keine Fehler mehr auftreten- das SP1 als Stand-Alone downloaden und manuell installieren.



StefanStg schrieb:


> Was mich auch wundert wie ich gestern die Rams getestet habe hat er mal statt 3gb 2 angezeigt oder statt 4gb 3gb und jetz werden wieder alle Angezeigt. Vill ist das Mainboardt kaputt.



Wäre auch denkbar / möglich.


----------



## StefanStg (21. März 2011)

Also seit dem ich SP1 deinstalliert habe hatte ich keine probleme mehr mitn hochfahren. Auch heute früh im Kaltstart war nichts.


----------



## Softy (21. März 2011)

Das freut mich  Hoffentlich bleibt es so.

Softy


----------



## simpel1970 (21. März 2011)

Wie wurde das SP1 von dir Installiert? Über die Windows Updates Funktion?


----------



## StefanStg (21. März 2011)

Ja Hab ihn über den Windows Updates herundergeladen lassen. Hab im Forum Weng nachgeschaut des scheint öffters Probleme mit sp1zu geben


----------



## simpel1970 (21. März 2011)

Dann würde ich die "Stand Alone" Installation des SP1 ausprobieren. Windows 7 Service Pack Download - ComputerBase


----------



## StefanStg (30. März 2011)

Seit dem ich Sp1 deinstalliert habe hatte ich keine probleme mehr bis auf jetz. Er ist mir zweimal ohne grund rundergefahren und dann wieder hoch. Ist der gleiche Fehler wie früher. Hab echt gedacht das das Problem weg ist weil es so lange funktioniert hat. Was kann es jetz sein.
Gibt es vill wie beim Auto ein Diagnose Gerät/ Programm wo man Fehler auslesen kann.


----------



## simpel1970 (31. März 2011)

Beschreibe herunterfahren etwas genauer. Er fährt herunter? Oder geht er schlagartig aus und startet dann neu? Bei welcher Aktion ist das nun passiert?

Schaue in der Ereignisanzeige nach (benutzerdefinierte Ansichten -> administrative Ereignisse), ob zum Zeitpunkt des Neustartens etwas verdächtiges protokolliert wurde.


----------



## StefanStg (31. März 2011)

Er geht einfach aus dann dauert es ungefähr 10-15 sec. dann geht er wieder an. Wenn er an geht kann ich auswählen ob in sicheren Modus oder Normaler Modus hochgefahren werden soll. Dann wenn ich wieder im Desktop bin zeigt er mir immer den Fehler an wo ich schon hochgeladen habe. Gestern ist er z.b. wie ich im Internet war einfach ausgegangen. Des eine mal davor gleich nachdem ich hochgefahren habe.


----------



## simpel1970 (31. März 2011)

Das schlagartige Ausgehen hat für gewöhnlich nichts mit irgendeinem softwareseitigen Problem zu tun.
Hier liegt ziemlich sicher ein Hardwareproblem vor. Übliche Verdächtige wären insbesondere Netzteil, Grafikkarte, Motherboard.

Kannst du von einem Bekannten ein Netzteil oder eine Grafikkarte auftreiben/ausleihen?


----------



## StefanStg (1. April 2011)

Wenigstens einwas kann man schon auschließen. Netzteil hab ich in meinen alten Gehäuse noch da könnt ich wieder alles reinbauen. Grafikkarte habe ich leider keine alternativen aber die ging jetz ein jahr ohne probleme. Hab vor ca. 3 Monaten hab ich einen neuen Kühler auf der Grafikkarte. Und das Netzteil hab ich seit auch seit drei Monaten


----------



## simpel1970 (1. April 2011)

Was für ein Netzteil ist in deinem alten Gehäuse?


----------



## StefanStg (1. April 2011)

Ich hab mir meinen Rechner bei Media Markt gekauft( weiß schon großer fehler hab mich aber noch nicht ausgekannt). Mit der Zeit hab ich immer mehr Sachen umgebaut und zu letzt hab ich mir ein neues gehäuse und Netzteil gekauft. Weil das alte netzteil im MM Gehäuse noch festgebaut ist.


----------



## simpel1970 (3. April 2011)

Stehen dort irgendwelche Werte auf dem Netzteil?


----------



## StefanStg (3. April 2011)

Nein leider nicht hab damals wie ich mein neues Netzteil gekauft hab nicht gewusst wieviel Watt ich nehmen soll. Hab jetzt ein Enermax Modu 700Watt genommen weil ich gedacht hab das reicht


----------



## simpel1970 (4. April 2011)

Wenn über das andere Netzteil nichts bekannt ist (Amperleistung, etc), kann leider auch nicht gesagt werden, ob -bei nach wie vor gleichen Symptomen- das Netzteil aus Schuldiger ausgeschlossen werden kann.

Kein Bekannter, der mit Hardware aushelfen könnte?


----------



## StefanStg (5. April 2011)

Denkst di das mein Netzteil vill der Fehler ist. Damals wie ich mir das Netzteil gekauft habe, haben alle im Forum wo ich gefragt habe gesagt das 550-600Watt reichen. Hab extra 700Watt genommen damit ich auf der sicheren Seite bin. Aber wenn es z.b. überlastet wäre dann müsste es doch au ausgehen wenn ich Spiele oder. 
Hab leider keinen Bekannten wo mir helfen könnte. Sonst hätte er mir schon erklären können wie Übertakten geht.


----------



## McClaine (5. April 2011)

StefanStg schrieb:


> Hallo seit gut zwei bis drei wochen hab ich das Problem das wenn ich ich den Rechner hochfahre und auf Desktop bin er einfach aus geht und dann wieder Hochfährt. Er macht es nur einmal dann kann ich wieder alles machen und er geht auch wieder ohne probleme. Es ist nicht regelmässig heute war es gerade wieder und letzte woche irgentwann. Er zeigt mir dann eine Fehlermeldung an und sucht auch danach findet aber nichts. Weiß jemant was dass sein könnte. Habe win7 sp1 drauf.
> Mfg
> Stefan


 
Könnte auch Win7 selber sein, schon mal komplett neu Installiert?! - weils eben am Desktop und nicht unter Last passiert udn so sporadisch schliesse ich nen HW defekt vorerst aus...
Könnte auch mit OC zu tun haben oder falls doch HW: CPU, RAM,MB,GRAKA,NT. Muss man leider alles auschliessen können, da es alles verursachen könnte


----------



## mae1cum77 (5. April 2011)

Es geht nur bedingt darum, Dinge zu vermuten, sondern mögliche Fehlerquellen auszuschließen. Ein System, welches vor dem eigentlichen Start des OS rebootet, läßt erstmal eher auf einen Hardwarefehler schließen (wenn der Rechner beim Laden der BIOS-Einstellunge grätscht, kann man das OS erst einmal vernachlässigen, ist ja noch nicht beteiligt...!).
Auch ein neues NT kann Fehler produzieren (Montagsmodell). Hast von Simpel1970 alle wichtigen Tipps bekommen, jetzt hilft nur ein koordiniertes Ausschlußverfahren...Step by step. Nicht 5 Ideen parallel (ist eher kontraproduktiv). 
MfG [Ist hier der Bereich, in dem Simpel1970 eine Referenz ist... !)

EDIT: soweit ich auf dem laufenden bin, besteht das Vollbestückungsproblem der RAM-Slots nur bei AMD-Systemen. !!!Bitte hauen, wenn ich da was verpaßt habe!!!


----------



## simpel1970 (5. April 2011)

Nach dem Vortrag traue ich mich ja gar nicht mehr was zu schreiben 

Das Netzteil ist auf keinen Fall unterdimensioniert. Für dein System würde sogar ein gutes 450 - 500W Netzteil ausreichen: GeForce GTX 470 : Stromverbrauch - Review Hartware.net
Es könnte aber sein, dass das NT fehlerhaft ist (schlagartiges abschalten des Systems). Dies könnte auch vom Motherboard verursacht werden (genannten Probleme mit der RAM-Erkennung!?). RAM- und Grafikkarteprobleme wären auch noch mögliche Ursachen. Letztlich kann das nur mittels Austauschhardware sicher festgestellt werden.

Dass es am Betriebssystem selbst liegt, kann ich mir zwar nicht vorstellen, sollte aber nicht ausgeschlossen werden. Insbes. kann eine Neuinstallation nicht schaden und wenn es doch daran liegen sollte, hast du dir den Umbauaufwand gespart.

Bezüglich der RAM-Vollbestückung...dies ist nicht nur bei AMD ein Problem. Die Vollbestückungsprobleme können jedes System treffen.
Allerdings wurden ja schon Riegel entnommen und das System mit nur 3x1 GB getestet!? (Zumindest habe ich das so verstanden).


----------



## StefanStg (6. April 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> Könnte auch Win7 selber sein, schon mal komplett neu Installiert?! - weils eben am Desktop und nicht unter Last passiert udn so sporadisch schliesse ich nen HW defekt vorerst aus...
> Könnte auch mit OC zu tun haben oder falls doch HW: CPU, RAM,MB,GRAKA,NT. Muss man leider alles auschliessen können, da es alles verursachen könnte


Win 7 hab ich noch nicht neuinstalliert möchte ich auch vermeiden. OC hab ich bis jetz noch nicht gemacht daran kann es nicht liegen.


@simpel1970
dann werde ich als erstes mal mein netzteil aisbauen und mein altes wieder einbauen vill liegt daran der fehler.


----------



## simpel1970 (6. April 2011)

OK. Viel Erfolg und halte uns auf dem Laufenden.
(Es stehen überhaupt keine Angaben / Werte auf dem NT?)


----------



## McClaine (14. April 2011)

dann is ja wohl der Fehler weg!?


----------



## StefanStg (15. April 2011)

Bis jetz kam er nicht mehr. Hab aber noch nicht das Gehäuse gewechselt. Hab heute mal mein PC komplett auseinader gebaut und wieder zusammengebaut vill bringt es ja was


----------



## simpel1970 (17. April 2011)

Mit "Gehäuse gewechselt" meinst du das Netzteil?


----------



## Ryan_Cooper (17. April 2011)

Mein PC damals hatte auch so ein ähnliches Problem. Nur, dass er sich immer nach dem Herunterfahren immer wieder hochgefahren ist (da half nur Stecker ziehen). Ich hatte auch alles ausprobiert und siehe da es lag am Mainboard (weiss nicht wirklich,was mit dem Teil los war) Hab dann ein neues bekommen und seit heute läuft alles super. An deiner Stelle würde ich mal das Mainboard austauschen.


----------



## StefanStg (18. April 2011)

Ja hab noch kein Netzteil gewechselt. Gehe auch davon aus das der Fehler von Mainboard kommen wird.


----------



## simpel1970 (18. April 2011)

Bis jetzt trat der Fehler aber nach wie vor nicht mehr auf?


----------



## StefanStg (18. April 2011)

Nein seit dem ich alles auseinander gelekt habe und wieder zusammen ist es nicht mehr aufgetreten


----------



## simpel1970 (18. April 2011)

Möglicherweise war es dann "nur" ein nicht korrekt angeschlossenes Stromkabel (24pin oder 4/8pin).


----------



## McClaine (28. April 2011)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Es geht nur bedingt darum, Dinge zu vermuten,  sondern mögliche Fehlerquellen auszuschließen. Ein System, welches vor  dem eigentlichen Start des OS rebootet, läßt erstmal eher auf einen  Hardwarefehler schließen (wenn der Rechner beim Laden der  BIOS-Einstellunge grätscht, kann man das OS erst einmal vernachlässigen,  ist ja noch nicht beteiligt...!).
> Auch ein neues NT kann Fehler  produzieren (Montagsmodell). Hast von Simpel1970 alle wichtigen Tipps  bekommen, jetzt hilft nur ein koordiniertes Ausschlußverfahren...Step by  step. Nicht 5 Ideen parallel (ist eher kontraproduktiv).
> MfG [Ist hier der Bereich, in dem Simpel1970 eine Referenz ist... !)
> 
> EDIT:  soweit ich auf dem laufenden bin, besteht das Vollbestückungsproblem  der RAM-Slots nur bei AMD-Systemen. !!!Bitte hauen, wenn ich da was  verpaßt habe!!!



Wasn bitte das für ein Vortrag? Simpel mag eine Referenz sein, jedoch  tippte er insgesamt gesehen auch auf alles, da man in so einem Fall einfach nichts ausschliessen  kann... Nur weil du nicht helfen kannst, (Kontraproduktiv ist wohl eher bereits genannte Dinge wieder und wieder auf zuzählen) heisst das nicht das andere Leute nichts können, verstehst du!? Nicht böße gemeint, ich wollte auch nur helfen und mit sowas ist niemanden geholfen  

 Denke an nicht richtigen sitz der Graka oder Rams im Steckplatz, Kabel könnte es auch gewesen sein, aber leider kann man das nun nicht mehr mit Sicherheit sagen. Aber schön das wieder alles ok ist!


----------



## mae1cum77 (28. April 2011)

@McClaine
War nur der Situation geschuldet und nicht persönlich. Hast es aber erst echt spät gefunden..... Nichts für ungut und so long.


----------



## simpel1970 (29. April 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> Simpel mag eine Referenz sein, jedoch tippte er insgesamt gesehen auch auf alles, da man in so einem Fall einfach nichts ausschliessen kann...


 
Vollkommen richtig...und bitte betitelt mich nicht mit Referenz...ich bin hier nur einer von vielen, die helfen wollen. Niemand kann alles wissen und ohne das geballte Wissen der (gesammten) Community könnten hier nur wenige Probleme gelöst werden.


----------



## McClaine (30. April 2011)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> @McClaine
> War nur der Situation geschuldet und nicht persönlich. Hast es aber erst echt spät gefunden..... Nichts für ungut und so long.



Habs schon eher gefunden, aber keine Lust auf so was Arrogantes früher zu Antworten  Ich nehms nicht persönlich, keine Sorge 



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Vollkommen richtig...und bitte betitelt mich nicht mit Referenz...ich bin hier nur einer von vielen, die helfen wollen. Niemand kann alles wissen und ohne das geballte Wissen der (gesammten) Community könnten hier nur wenige Probleme gelöst werden.



Richtig . 

Jetzt wärs halt noch schön wenn man wüsste was es genau war, nicht war!?


----------



## StefanStg (30. April 2011)

Das problem ist seit dem ich den pc komplett auseinander gebaut habe uns wieder zusammen nicht mehr aufgetaucht. Keine ahnung was des war. Aber danke für eure hilfe


----------



## simpel1970 (1. Mai 2011)

Prima


----------

